# Ranitomeya variabilis transport



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi I currently have a clutch developing on a bromeliad leaf. The viable tads on it appear ready to hatch. I am aware these guys transport them and they’re likely to be fine, however the eggs are looking very mature- unfortunately I can’t get even a half decent picture- and I’m wondering if me coming in everyday looking at them with a torch has made them abandon the eggs?

Any advice welcome, this is not the first clutch I’ve raised, however it is the first time I’ve been brave enough to let them do it!

Thank you and merry Christmas 🎄


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

99% chance that they figure it out


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

The only problem with variabilis is that they will not look after them once they deposit the tadpole. If you are intent on keeping these, I would suggest removing them while you know where they are. Otherwise, you may not be able to find them and/or remove them.


----------



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

Chris S said:


> The only problem with variabilis is that they will not look after them once they deposit the tadpole. If you are intent on keeping these, I would suggest removing them while you know where they are. Otherwise, you may not be able to find them and/or remove them.


That’s a fair point, I will see how they do it with this clutch. I have plenty of easily removable water holdy things so I’ll leave them for now as there is no where else for them to deposit them, unless they want to murder the offspring.


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Chris S said:


> The only problem with variabilis is that they will not look after them once they deposit the tadpole. If you are intent on keeping these, I would suggest removing them while you know where they are. Otherwise, you may not be able to find them and/or remove them.


I wonder if this is one area where technology would help. A couple of web cams, a big ssd and some frame capture software (one frame per second, low res) and when the tadpoles disappear you can go back over a few hours of images to figure out where they were deposited.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

DieHydei said:


> That’s a fair point, I will see how they do it with this clutch. I have plenty of easily removable water holdy things so I’ll leave them for now as there is no where else for them to deposit them, unless they want to murder the offspring.


They won't murder them, but sometimes what you think is the best deposition site may not be what they think is!


----------

